# Livingston bulkhead 4-29-12



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went with Lee and blueyescowboy today for about 2.5 hours of bulkhead fishing and caught 20 very good cats, mixed blue and channels of good size.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good catch some of those cats have really fat bellys.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like those blues are getting ready for their May spawn. It should be a great spawning year for them with the lake full and lots of forage fish.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Nice Catch!*

Did you do the shuffle and make Lee and ken clean them all??


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

tbone2374 said:


> Did you do the shuffle and make Lee and ken clean them all??


Yes, of course.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Yes, of course.


Looks like some nice fish right there.
And about the :walkingsm, when did you clean fish last? :rotfl:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Looks like some nice fish right there.
> And about the :walkingsm, when did you clean fish last? :rotfl:


Today.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> I went with Lee and blueyescowboy today for about 2.5 hours of bulkhead fishing and caught 20 very good cats, mixed blue and channels of good size.


Is that all? Jk. Any catfisherman would want their cooler to look like that in less than 3 hours! :brew2:


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

when you talk about the bulkhead, where is the bulkhead at?


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> I went with Lee and blueyescowboy today for about 2.5 hours of bulkhead fishing and caught 20 very good cats, mixed blue and channels of good size.


DagNabit, Loy, just when I had convinced myself the bulkhead bite was over, you go and pull that cooler of cats out of the lake!!! Are you trying to make me drive up there tomorrow on my first weekday off in forever? :headknock Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All along the most of banks of Livingston are steel/concrete, and some old wooden bulkheads to stop the lake from eroding property. The shad like to swarm the bulkhead(the banks without bulkheads too) and lay their eggs in the spring. the cat follow to eat them.

TexasTom, simmer down , the date on the post is 4-29-12!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> TexasTom, simmer down , the date on the post is 4-29-12!


Ruh-roh! Sorry about that but thank you for responding and saving me a tank of gas. I speed read at lunch to try to catch up and overlook details like dates. LOL at myself


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We all get wild and crazy when we here the fish are biting!
I think the cat fish are spawning right now, and they will all but disappear for a bit.
The males guard the nest and don't eat while they do.
I drifted the South over 2 miles today with good fresh gasper gou for bait and did not get a hit.
here is a very intersting link cat fishermen should read.
http://www.gameandfishmag.com/2006/06/06/understanding-catfish-spawning/


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good read ss thanks for the link.


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------

